

Applescript is Not dead - guyht
http://itunes.apple.com/app/split-screen/id453757310?ls=1&mt=12#

======
wynand
I don't fully understand. Is your app written in AppleScript?

~~~
keeperofdakeys
It may be more that such a simple operation is easy in AppleScript, and these
guys are charging for it something that small.

------
shabble
[http://itunes.apple.com/en/app/bettersnaptool/id417375580?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/en/app/bettersnaptool/id417375580?mt=12)
is a dollar more, but (almost certainly) more useful.

------
RyanKearney
$0.99 for something Windows supports out of the box? Hmmmm....

~~~
edgeman27
So, are you saying that any features not offered in one OS but offered in
another OS should be free, regardless of the development required?

